# Center Channel recommendation for Monitor Audio RS1's



## citysoundman (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm putting together my first HT system, and would appreciate some advice.

I plan to use the system for both movies and music. I just ordered the Denon AVR 1911 receiver. Now I have the chance to purchase Monitor Audio Silver RS1 speakers for the fronts (used, of course) which, from what I have read, are fantastic bookshelves. But since these have been discontinued it will be very difficult to get the matching center channel speaker (model RSLCR). It may be possible to find one on the used market but I know it will be expensive, and it most likely won't match the finish (color matching is not too important for me).

Any advice about using a different manufacturer's center channel speaker? My plan is to use the center channel for movies, not for music. I know that on movie soundtracks the center channel is usually just dialog, so maybe it's OK that the speakers don't match?

Can anyone offer a currently made, center channel model for around $250, that may be a good fit?

Thanks!
Bob


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Bob,
I would definitely recommend looking hard for a Monitor Audio Center Channel. The Center Channel takes on a huge role in HT and many think it to be the most important Channel of them all.

If you cannot find a MA Center Channel, I would look at Paradigm, PSB, and B&W. Just make sure the Tweeter Material is the same on the Center Channel as on your MA's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## citysoundman (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey JJ,

Thanks for the quick reply! Yes, I do realize that center channel is extremely important.

But to help me understand - what is the downside of using a different manufacturer's center speaker? (which, BTW, I am all for, if possible.)

I am REALLY into buying these MA speakers, rather than, say, current Polk RTi A3's or Axion M3's. I know I can get matching center speakers for these other models, but I'm quite sure that the speaker quality is no where near the MA's.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

The main problem with mismatched front speakers is sounds from a single source (a person's dialog) when panning from one side to the other, will sound odd on mismatched speakers. If you find speakers that have similar sound signatures, you won't notice it as much. If you sit directly between the front left and right speakers, you can set your receiver to "phantom center" and have it sound like there is a center speaker. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

MA uses C-Cam (Ceramic Coated Aluminum Magnesium) for all of their drivers so I don't know how easy it will be to match a center to the RS1s, I found the matching center at Saturday Audio in A-stock(new) in Black and Cherry color for $499.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Saturday Audio Exchange still has the RSLCR in closeout for $450. Spend the extra, it will be worth it to have a timbre matched front soundstage.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I could not agree more with Jackfish.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## citysoundman (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Dennis for the explanation. Totally makes sense, and now I feel like I should figure out a way to get the matching center speaker.

BTW do you have any comments on the quality of these MA RS1's?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Monitor Audio RS1 is a subset of the highly acclaimed RS6 and has been one of the best values for price/performance over its product cycle. I've heard the RS6 and Polk RTi A7s and Axiom M60s can't touch it.


----------



## citysoundman (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'll be spending the extra for MA matching center speaker.


----------



## citysoundman (Feb 7, 2011)

Need to post again so my total goes up to 5. Now I can insert http links in a post.


----------

